# Christmas dinner



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Is there anywhere in Dubai that has a decent Christmas dinner, as opposed to lunch, and if so can anyone recommend somewhere? I can't get used to the British concept of having such a big meal early in the day.

If no such thing, can some recommend a good place for lunch?

Ta in advance


----------

